# Photo Tournament: Flowers!



## Hyper_Kagome

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different member max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:


1) Users who want to participate send their picture on the post ( BY LINKS).
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
3) If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600 (or at least a photo of a decent size. Nothing too big.)
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Thank you and good luck all 

------

My entry.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1000.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_8796.jpg

mine


----------



## speedyink

Damn 4NGU$!  Thats an amazing pic!  I don't think any of my pictures will compete, but I'll look anyway.

Edit: This one will have to do

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC00274e.jpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nice picture, 4NGU$.


----------



## 4NGU$

its got a lil bit of spot editing if you will allow it ??


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I kinda figured that editing had occurred in there somewhere. Hehe.

But first: By spot editing do you mean spots on the flower that had started to wilt?

Edit: Since it is all for fun, etc etc. (Bass76's words), it can stay. =]


----
I'm now having trouble picking from nine pictures. =[


----------



## bass76

Heres mine.  Not sure what this is.  Might be a Japanese cherry tree is blossom.  It's in a botanical garden in NZ so maybe I should've looked at the info plaque

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/Blossom.jpg

EDIT:  Size changed to 800x600.


----------



## bass76

Editing and the amount thats fair is very subjective.  This is all a load of fun, and people are going to edit no matter what the rules are.  The whole point to this is to share our work, and get warm fuzzies lol...from comments about it.

Hyper, show us ur pics, we'll help you decide.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_0541.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_0999.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1000.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1003.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1004.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1005.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1007.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1008.jpg

I dislike being indecisive.


----------



## vroom_skies

I'll post mine up in a few, I need to pack right now.

Bob


----------



## bass76

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Well:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_0541.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_0999.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1000.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1001.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1003.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1004.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1005.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1007.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/KagoSanosuki/Flowers/IMG_1008.jpg
> 
> I dislike being indecisive.



I'm extremely indecisive too.  Those pics are all sooo good, I can see why you're having trouble deciding.  Anyway, out of those, is there one that's your favourite?  It might be your favourite but you're just not sure about it?


----------



## 4NGU$

the editing was mostly to the background anyway 
thanx for letting me use it  

hyper i like the 6th one tis cool 

Edit : something my tutor tells me is too step away from the image (pretend there not yours) then see if you can see which you like best


----------



## Egon

Alright, I'll give it ago. It's a picture of my dogwood tree blooming this Spring.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e4/P1020222.JPG/800px-P1020222.JPG


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, I've picked mine. =]


----------



## Tayl

I say that people who computer edit their pictures should post the original too within the opening slot post to the tournament so you can see how much of the picture has actually been edited. It kind of steers away from being photography when the picture is computer edited. A photographer's quality is picked up by how decent the picture is when taken, not after it's edited (no blur, decent natural background, attention for detail, focus point should all be natural, not computer manipulated, in my opinion).

Pitty there isn't a rule or guideline stating that originals must be shown along with the edited version. That way we could see if they're worth voting for or not depending on the edited amount.

Rove.


----------



## bass76

Good choice Hyper.  I don't know if it was deliberate but the focus being in the stamen of the flower is effective, it forces the eye to move around the pic.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

RoveWolf said:


> I say that people who computer edit their pictures should post the original too within the opening slot post to the tournament so you can see how much of the picture has actually been edited. It kind of steers away from being photography when the picture is computer edited. A photographer's quality is picked up by how decent the picture is when taken, not after it's edited (no blur, decent natural background, attention for detail, focus point should all be natural, not computer manipulated, in my opinion).
> 
> Pitty there isn't a rule or guideline stating that originals must be shown along with the edited version. That way we could see if they're worth voting for or not depending on the edited amount.
> 
> Rove.



You make a good point. I might PM the user and add the rule for future use.

And thank you Bass76.


----------



## bass76

RoveWolf said:


> I say that people who computer edit their pictures should post the original too within the opening slot post to the tournament so you can see how much of the picture has actually been edited. It kind of steers away from being photography when the picture is computer edited. A photographer's quality is picked up by how decent the picture is when taken, not after it's edited (no blur, decent natural background, attention for detail, focus point should all be natural, not computer manipulated, in my opinion).
> 
> Pitty there isn't a rule or guideline stating that originals must be shown along with the edited version. That way we could see if they're worth voting for or not depending on the edited amount.
> 
> Rove.



I agree with all that.  I spent about 18 yrs taking photos with a 35mm camera before I got a digital and I NEVER edited so the skill was all in the composition and getting everything right prior to taking the shot.  Sure it wasn't ideal but it really forced me to evaluate the shot quickly, deciding on aperture/shutter speed/iso.  The skill has now shifted to POST shot, through the use of editing programmes.  I am in NO WAY criticising this, its a skill in itself.
Your idea of posting the original could be interesting.  As well as your reason it would be good to see what was done and how it changed the pic.


----------



## Ben

Please save me a spot, I'll have a pic up by the end of the night.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Halian said:


> Please save me a spot, I'll have a pic up by the end of the night.



Saved. =]


----------



## 4NGU$

RoveWolf said:


> I say that people who computer edit their pictures should post the original too within the opening slot post to the tournament so you can see how much of the picture has actually been edited. It kind of steers away from being photography when the picture is computer edited. A photographer's quality is picked up by how decent the picture is when taken, not after it's edited (no blur, decent natural background, attention for detail, focus point should all be natural, not computer manipulated, in my opinion).
> 
> Pitty there isn't a rule or guideline stating that originals must be shown along with the edited version. That way we could see if they're worth voting for or not depending on the edited amount.
> 
> Rove.


you ask for you get 
_removed to make it easier  for hyper to make the poll _

if you dont let me use the edit one witch is fair enough then i will just crop and use this one 

i personally don't think editing take you away from photography 
its a major part of the industry these days
ive said this before and i will say it again
all the pictures in every magazine advert billboard and ETC... will have been edited
its just  a fact of photography


----------



## Tayl

Don't get me wrong I see nothing wrong with editing a picture on a computer to make it that much more appealing. But if this is supposed to be a RAW photograph poll vote (and people are serious but having fun at the same time. Yet most photographers will find posting their unedited pictures fun in itself so) I just think that the original should be the entry and not a computer manipulated one. I stop appreciating photography as photography when it's been manipulated digitally and not naturally. It becomes an image on a computer and not a normal natural photograph when it's been edited, to me that is. So I stop appreciating the picture as much. Where as someone else may have taken more effort in finding the right speed for the shot, angle, lighting, focus points etc and I overlooked that because I thought the other picture was better without knowing it was edited, and how much etc.

I vote a picture (being a fan of professional photography myself) on the skill of the photographer taking the shot themselves, as well as the photograph / picture. And when an image has been edited, it kind of distills, so to speak, the skill and appreciation of the picture and photographer, to me. I like to vote on originals, not computer manipulated. This is more an issue with me and pictures rather than anything in particular to this tourney. I'm a picky sod .

I don't care for nor appreciate many billboard or advertisement shots. Professional photography is what I will mainly appreciate in the world of photographs and photographers. And I'm sure a major majority of professional photographers wouldn't edit their pictures.  As I mentioned though, it all comes down to personal standards of appreciation .

*:: Edit ::*

4NGU$, your unedited photograph is great! It looks much better than the computer edited one. Why did you change it? Lighting and detail seems far more apparent and identifiable in the original. I personally much prefer that  I'd go with the un-ed one myself. 

Rove.


----------



## 4NGU$

i do feel what you saying and like i say if it a problem i will just use the original image 
beleve me i took the time to find the angle and the speed Etc i spent 2 and a half hours  
experimenting with light conditions and long exposures with the camera on a tripod  
the glow on the flower is a daylight bulb lamp being angled and moved and shone throught the water  over 30 seconds 
but i wasnt happy with 
1) the color of the rose nothing i can do about rose colour 
2) the water on the paper behind the glass 

i set up a whole mini studio for this shot and then i speant a few hours on photoshop after wards too 

so there is time and effort spent on both aspects of the shot 

next year i will be back to use my 35mm with only a darkroom for editng anyways so 
i will see how that pans out


----------



## bass76

I appreciate photography in any form, as long as any editing isn't over the top.  You're right about editing being a part of the industry these days.  If you can make your photo better with editing WITHOUT butchering it then cool!  Why wouldn't you?

You obviously have a good eye Angus, prior and post shot.  I absolutely love the bathroom shot you showed a few days ago.  Too many times I see a good photo screwed in the hands of someone who is too keen with computer editing.


----------



## 4NGU$

agreed you have to be very care full with edit coz you can so easily kill an image with it 
i mean of corse if i could pull of that shot with out photoshop then even better but as it is im still learning and i have alot to learn so ATM i used it 

its amazing the time you can save by spending an extra ten minutes on a shot in camera you could save hours in photoshop 
and from what i hear the less photoshop work your shots need then the more likley you are to get work 
but these shot are really just for my collection and if they happen to sell then they sell
and thanks again bass


----------



## 4NGU$

RoveWolf said:


> *:: Edit ::*
> 
> 4NGU$, your unedited photograph is great! It looks much better than the computer edited one. Why did you change it? Lighting and detail seems far more apparent and identifiable in the original. I personally much prefer that  I'd go with the un-ed one myself.
> 
> Rove.



i changed it because i wanted it to look softer and warmer and more sort of caring, it was all done for my GF


----------



## Ben

erm..


OH! And as a side note. Can everyone please make sure your image is at 800x600...Last competition was rather unfair imo, and I know a few others didn't like it as well.

Though, I think our limit should be 1024x768, as I think you can have more detail, and the pictures look more impressive.

Anyways, thats my 2 cents.


----------



## 4NGU$

i like  2 and 5


----------



## bass76

They're all good shots Halian, the first one stands out for me.  That is an amazing shade of purple.  The lighter parts of the petals are pretty close to the purple the Phoenician's are famous for, made from murex molluscs.


----------



## Egon

The last one is my favorite, the eye goes all over the picture and not just the top half like all the others or just drawn to the middle.


----------



## vroom_skies

I also am having this indecisive problem that you guys speak of.
Lets see if you can help me cure it.














I'll leave it on those three. Hyper can choose the one she think is best. See you guys in a week.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Buzz1927

I like the first one, Bob


----------



## Emperor_nero

Is there another spot? If so please save it for me and I'll try to upload in the next 20 hours.  

Thanks!


----------



## Egon

THe first one and the first blue one are my favorites.


----------



## Punk

Ok

This one:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3856097

Or this one:?
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1575139


----------



## patrickv

save me a space please, if there isn't already 10 members riding..lol..am in


----------



## patrickv

here's mine
http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/218/flowerwy1.jpg

took this with my k750i, to this day i haven't been able to buy a digital camera


----------



## Punk

Ok I pic this one :
http://static4.bareka.com/photos/medium/1575139/macrophoto-flower-tree.jpg


----------



## tidyboy21

Hope I'm not to late, but heres mine:

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/DSCF1049.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1669copy.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1637.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1353.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1344.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/rosesepia.jpg


----------



## patrickv

tidyboy21 said:


> Hope I'm not to late, but heres mine:
> 
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/DSCF1049.jpg
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1669copy.jpg
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1637.jpg
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1353.jpg
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1344.jpg
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/rosesepia.jpg



correct me if im wrong, but i think we all should have 1 picture or sumthing


----------



## Punk

Yeah just one


----------



## tidyboy21

Sorry, only just woken up, lol.
Heres mine:
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1669copy.jpg


----------



## Ben

tidyboy21 said:


> Sorry, only just woken up, lol.
> Heres mine:
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1669copy.jpg



Can you resize your image to 800x600 please?  Same goes for everyone else if their image is any bigger.

If you don't know how to, or anything else, I can do it for you.


----------



## Punk

Halian said:


> Can you resize your image to 800x600 please?  Same goes for everyone else if their image is any bigger.
> 
> If you don't know how to, or anything else, I can do it for you.



I always pick the middle size thumbnail from Panoramio, that way I never have size problems with this tournament .


----------



## tidyboy21

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/_DSC1669copycopy.jpg


----------



## Ben

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/Daffodil1-1.jpg

Thats my entry


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think we have ten people now.

Myself
4NGU$
Speedylink
bass76
Egon
Vroom_skies
Halian
Emperor_Nero
Webbenji
Patrickv

Sorry that I have super late responses. Been a little busy the past few days, and will be especially today. (Going to the Exhibition from 12:00 noon to 12:00 midnight. Opening to closing. Now to mention that I woke up at 6:48 to get ready to get picked up at 8:30 before meeting everyone at the mall beforehand. WOO. Look at me go.

So whatever picture problems you may all have, with trouble picking, you have some extra time to sort that all out, since I highly HIGHLY doubt I'll be able to set the contest up today. 

Haaaave fun. (I might take my digital with me to the Exhibition to get some shots of the rides and everything.)


----------



## 4NGU$

just a thought 
do you think you guys should get rid of the links your not using for hypers sake 
i Imagen with the amount if links in this thread it could get confusing ...


----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


> just a thought
> do you think you guys should get rid of the links your not using for hypers sake
> i Imagen with the amount if links in this thread it could get confusing ...



Yeah, sorry I didn't do it sooner, I went out of town to my grand parents house and forgot to take the links out...I'm just glad I got access to a computer before she started the tourny


----------



## 4NGU$

TBH it was more aimed at benji and tidy the both seem to have at least 3 links left in a few different posts  posts 
that could get very confusing when making a poll

Edit : nice choice Halien


----------



## TFT

Now I see a few photo maniacs here  could someone come up with an idea on wider audience participation.

I logged off Friday night and there was no new comp, I logged on Saturday and there was a new comp but the 10 spaces were taken.

Is it fair to say "Save me a space" ?
Is there a way to allow more entrants or do you want to keep it a closed shop ?

I like viewing and voting but would like to participate once in a while 

Your views please.


----------



## 4NGU$

just keep your eyes open for the comp the fairest way to do it is for the first ten people to get there photos in get the 10 spaces 
its up to the host of this competition weather to save someone a space or not  
i understand that its hard to let everyone in coz we have so many members but if we had more than 10 photos there would be to many for voting on 
we only seem to get about 40 people to vote anyway 
so if we had 20 entrants then the votes would be even more sparse per image


----------



## Emperor_nero

Sorry it took so long guys (and at least one gal )

http://www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1021710_Flower.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

technically that's a weed    

_just a joke_


----------



## Emperor_nero

4NGU$ said:


> technically that's a weed
> 
> _just a joke_



Yes but _*before*_ it was a flower. 

I'm surprised you get these _weeds_ over there.


----------



## Ben

We gonna get the tourny up any time soon? Hyper must be really busy....


----------



## Kabu

Emperor_nero - it's a VERY pretty weed!  LOL


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Okay, I'll get the contest up sometime today.

CF is giving me a few problems at the moment or else it would be up right now.

Sorry. I've been busy; gotta get it up since I'm going on a small trip tomorrow until Monday.


----------



## Jet

Just for discussion, maybe for next time we should up the count to like 12 or 15?


----------



## Kabu

Jet said:


> Just for discussion, maybe for next time we should up the count to like 12 or 15?



I like that idea.


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

Ya, I had a Great pic for this contest, but was out of town over the Weekend...


----------



## bass76

OK how bout someone else puts the poll up to get the thing rolling??


----------



## 4NGU$

well i would sort the poll out 
but there are a total of 28 links and 3 images dotted about this thread i really think people should get rid of the links there not using
coz its really confusing


----------



## Ben

I'll get it up...


----------

